# BMI as primary DX - Medicare E & M code



## stacbartNUC@gmail.com (Nov 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if Medicare will cover an Office Visit  ( E & M code ) with a BMI listed as only diagnosis.  BMI over 30.0  ?

Thank you 


Stacy


----------



## ajgibson (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello,
The BMI can not be a primary diagnosis let alone the only diagnosis on the claim. The primary diagnosis can be the appropriate obesity/overweight code (278.00, 278.01, 278.02, 278.03), followed by the BMI code.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 25, 2014)

Exactly the BMI V code must be secondary and the provider must document the appropriate level of obesity.  If the documentation of the obesity does not match the documented BMI then the provider will need to be queried.


----------

